# Would you spend a night in a haunted house?



## Deviant Din (Aug 25, 2013)

This isn't a set up for a horror film, just an offer to spend a night in the haunted house of your choosing.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Only if there's a substantial reward $$$. I don't enjoy giving myself the creeps all alone in a sh*tty place without a purpose for doing so. Otherwise I'm more likely to go with a few friends, makes stuff more exciting. Oh and preferrably if there's a black guy with us  

I watch too many horror flicks...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Reminds me of the movie House on Haunted Hill, but yeah I probably would.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure...


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

If I could go in with a friend, yes. Could be fun. 

By myself? No. I've suffered auditory hallucinations before that I thought were ghosts, and so I know, being alone and hearing stuff is terrifying.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd spend the night teaching the ghost how to properly torment people.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Sure. Why not? I don't believe in ghosts, but why not? Even if they were ghosts i would still go. I would be willing to go in alone, but with friends it would be more fun. We could try to troll the ghosts.... Sounds fun.


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

If I had a reason to, sure I would.

I spend a lot of time exploring and photographing abandoned building/houses anyway.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Why not? I've had worse.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds fun... as long as I have someone stay the night there with me.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd prefer to be with a friend, but perhaps I could even go alone if it's a luxurious house. So yes.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

id go in alone, if i could prove ghosts existed, id be rich


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

TL;DR 

People on these boards are afraid of regular everyday people, but they don't mind spending time alone in the creepiest places on earth. Oh well, at least invisible ghosts don't judge you for having poor social skills... :no


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Sir, I do believe it's customary to offer a sum of money in return for participation in such a venture. Shall we say one million American dollars?

Anyway, like an _actual_ haunted house, in a universe where ghosts existed? Probably not. I don't like the way those movies end.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm one of two people who wouldn't do this?

You guys got a lot of balls...and girls too, lady balls that is. I'm a pansy when it comes eerie/ghostly stuff.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

ghosts aren't real so sure.


----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

I'll go with my SAS friends. 
Foe can come too! :dead


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Uhh can I bring propranolol and benzos?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

No.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

No, I get paranoid easily.
Even if a friend was with me I would have to stick to them the entire time.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Hush7 said:


> I'll go with my SAS friends.
> Foe can come too! :dead


If I go, somebody better know CPR cuz I'm gonna have multiple heart attacks there.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Do I get to be the one doing the haunting?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Oh well, at least invisible ghosts don't judge you for having poor social skills... :no


They probably would, if they could witness you in a group. Then they might even pick you as the easiest target, if they were the malevolent kind. :|

Nevertheless, I would go with friends, and preferably with someone who has all that fancy ghost-hunting equipment. I've always wanted to try that.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

I'd purchase the house for a veritable steal.


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)

Mkay, I'll bring my spirit board. <3


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hell yeah, I'd love to!  Shame there's no such thing as ghosts though.. 
I'd go alone or with a friend; probably be more fun with a friend.. :b


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I'd like to not alone though, do ghosts exist?


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I would sleep over night as a haunted insane asylum for sure.

As i'm intrested in the history of them


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sure, as long as they still have a wi-fi connection.


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

I could handle it, one of my friends and all her roomates believe that there is a ghost in their house. Kinda wanna check it out.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

There would have to be reward money if I were to spend the night alone. I'm a skeptic, but I think I'd get too scared and paranoid by myself. I'd happily go with a friend for no reward. Getting creeped out is fun when you're with a buddy. Plus it would interesting to explore.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, by myself or with a friend. Just for thrills.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

With a group yay, on my own? Nay. I need someone to throw at the ghost before I make my great escape.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes I would go, and I would go alone out of curiosity. More things would probably happen if you were alone.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Having sleep paralysis is enough for me.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Only if I got money or some reward, it wouldn't be worth it to creep myself out for a night for nothing.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Hell no!


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends on whether the haunting in question is known for malevolence or not.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Definitely less scary than a presentation.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

If there was a reward and if there was another victim besides myself, then sure. I don't believe in ghosts, but it would get very boring just being by myself.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No, definitely not!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I wouldn't! but if i was to get mad paid like Big Big Bucks then maybe


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Forgot to say yes, hells yes, I'd love to spend the night at a haunted house, preferably not alone though lol, wake up to see weird crap like this


Now that would be scary as fu--!


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

No ,thank you.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I would with a group of people. I wouldn't sleep tho.

It would be cool to do a tour with the Ghost adventures guys hah


----------

